# Is Purse Jelly (Coeloplana sp.) safe for Seahorses !



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I Found this in my Seahorse tank. I wonder if it is safe or not.

its really funny jut like its fishing with net 






Thanks,
Arash


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

I already posted on Canreef, but I guess it doesn't hurt to post here too. Purse Jelly (Coeloplana sp.). I'm not sure if it's seahorsie safe or not though...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

juicebox said:


> I already posted on Canreef, but I guess it doesn't hurt to post here too. Purse Jelly (Coeloplana sp.). I'm not sure if it's seahorsie safe or not though...


Thank you  now I could search to see if its safe with Seahorse or not


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Filter feeder mostly, should not be a problem with your ponies.....
Great choice of music by the way! Love it.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Filter feeder mostly, should not be a problem with your ponies.....
> Great choice of music by the way! Love it.


Thank you  it is entertaining critter. I am glad I can keep it there.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

According to the article it seems the sting , but I wonder how strong is their nematocysts!

The Sea Slug Forum - Benthic ctenophores


----------

